# Product Review Vinto Vape



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Do you need to stealth-vape? Do you need to vape while driving? Look no further than Vinto Vape. Before I bought my iJust Start, I had been using a Vinto Vape e-cig (and I still use it). It has the same look and size of a cigarette and releases very little vapour. Only a few tobaccanists sell it, but it can be ordered online from Truvapez. I've bought an extra Vinto Vape from them, as well as cartridges. For your convenience, I've copied the following information from their website.

Vinto Vape is a Cig-a-like Vaping Device designed for the individual who wants their Electronic Device to look and feel most similar to their historic Tobacco Cigarette. This product is interchangeable with Green Smoke and Easy Puff cartomizers and accessories.

*Product Starter Kit includes: *

1 x Rechargeable 280 mAh capacity long battery [extra batteries may be purchased]
1 x USB Charger
2 x Classic Tobacco 1.8mg Cartomizers
Each Vinto Vape Electronic Cigarette cartomizer is roughly equivalent to 30 cigarettes. Each cartomizer gives you approximately 200-300 puffs of vapor. The amount of vapor received from cartomizer to cartomizer differs and is based on factors directly influenced by the consumer, such as the length and intensity of the drag. Vinto Vape cartomizers are compatible with Green Smoke and Easy Puff batteries and accessories.

Cartomizers [sold in packs of 5 cartridges]

Variety Pack
Classic Tobacco
Rebel Red
Bold Gold
Fresh Menthol
Coffee Blend
Vanilla Cream
Very Cherry

Nicotine Level:
2.4mg
1.8mg
1.2mg
0.6mg
0.0mg

http://www.truvapez.co.za/product/vinto-vape-electronic-starter-kit/
http://www.truvapez.co.za/product/vinto-vape/


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Do you need to stealth-vape? Do you need to vape while driving? Look no further than Vinto Vape. Before I bought my iJust Start, I had been using a Vinto Vape e-cig (and I still use it). It has the same look and size of a cigarette and releases very little vapour. Only a few tobaccanists sell it, but it can be ordered online from Truvapez. I've bought an extra Vinto Vape from them, as well as cartridges. For your convenience, I've copied the following information from their website.
> 
> Vinto Vape is a Cig-a-like Vaping Device designed for the individual who wants their Electronic Device to look and feel most similar to their historic Tobacco Cigarette. This product is interchangeable with Green Smoke and Easy Puff cartomizers and accessories.
> 
> ...



The mg of nic dont make sense to me.
Personally i would rather buy a twisp as you can get juice and supplies everywhere making it more convenient.

Those cartriges is old tech, i had a e cig cartridge type vape as my first vape and it was the biggest piece of crap i had ever bought (sold it after 1 week).

But if it works for you then thats all that counts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

It works for me when I need to stealth-vape and when I'm driving. The rest of the time I use an Eleaf's IJust.


Clouds4Days said:


> The mg of nic dont make sense to me.
> Personally i would rather buy a twisp as you can get juice and supplies everywhere making it more convenient.
> 
> Those cartriges is old tech, i had a e cig cartridge type vape as my first vape and it was the biggest piece of crap i had ever bought (sold it after 1 week).
> ...


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Hooked said:


> It works for me when I need to stealth-vape and when I'm driving. The rest of the time I use an Eleaf's IJust.


But you have a good point about Twisp being available everywhere!


----------

